# Portable Shanties



## iceman2 (Aug 28, 2000)

I`m trying to decide on what type of portable shanty to buy. I have been looking at a Fish
Trap Lite or a Fish Trap Pro. But I have a few questions to ask about these two shanties.
Like how do the bottoms hold up and do they stay half way up or do they go just open or
closed. I cant find one close to me not with out driving 70 miles to see it. So who better
to ask then someone who has one. 

[This message has been edited by iceman2 (edited 11-25-2000).]


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Well I don't own either of those models but I do own an earlier trap model(That I have never used yet.) The plastic bottoms are as thick or thicker than the viking shanty which I have used a kazillion times on the ice. So far so good! I guess The plastic will hold up at least a kazillion more times so don't worry about that.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

I have the Frabill Ranger XLT Twin. It's a great Shanty. You can set it up and take it down extremely fast. I leave all my gear in it, and move to a different location with ease.

Drawbacks: It's hard to pull through snow. I did see it advertised this year with a redesigned base to make that easier. You will need a truck to haul it around. 

It is the best portable shanty that I've used.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

I am also going to buy a new shanty this winter. I was looking at The Clam...any advice about this. Is it easy to pull? Looks like it is made with good quality. What are the drawbacks or advantages to this brand? Thanks in advance...


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Don't know which model Clam you are buying, but the Clam Sleeper is the Cadillac in my opinion. I don't have one myself but a friend of mine does. It's huge, and 3 guys can fish in there easy. Drawback: its very tough to pull around in deeper snow. The smaller ones might be a little better, but still hard with the square bottom design.


----------



## lindser (Oct 29, 2000)

The single person Fish Trap is an excellent shantie. You can move it quickly,and it will hold all of your gear. It can be closed or set up half way as a windblock(which I do 90% of the time) I would highly recommend it.


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

I've had SEVERAL portable shanties over the last 7 years.

First, I owned a Viking 300. Nice shanty but not meant to be towed and a little cramped for 2 guys.

Next I owned the Clam Jr. which had quality construction but was a royal PAIN to set-up in high winds. Also not very roomy inside but made for towing. Just plain got tired of setting the thing up.

Then I bought an Ice Ranger by Frabil. Good one-man shack that sets up instantaneously but the wind does blow in since the fabric at the base doesn't secure down. This causes the holes to freeze over. Towed nice at slow speeds but had a tendancy to flip upside down at times. Snow also collects in the shack unless you put a cover over it when towing. Very bulky to store.

Finally settled on a Shappell 4000. Nice roomy shack inside with plenty of space to stretch your legs and stand-up. More than enough space for 2 men and all their gear. heavy, though: About 70 lbs. You'll need a tote of some sort to transport this shack unless you drive on the ice. It also sets up very quickly.

I also own a polaris tent-like shelter. It sets up quick but only enough room for one guy.

I wish they made something that rolled-up you could carry like a back-pack for hauling around. (My polaris shelter is kinda like this but I'm not real satisfied with it and probably will end-up selling it.)

Its important to have something that: (1) Sets up quickly (2) Roomy enough for you to stand-up, etc. (3) has a floor to stop the wind from blowing in (4) has as few loose parts as possible (5) make sure it can be towed OR else make proper arrangements for hauling accross the ice.

I hope this helps some. Look around; there are alot of new shaties out there and more pop-up each year.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

I've read a few reports concerning the Frabill/Fish Trap type shanties where you're having trouble with them in the wind. I've found with the Frabill that there is enough extra fabric at the bottom of the cover to pile snow on it. If there isn't any snow on the ice, I use my auger or a spud bar.


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

I know a guy that has an Otter Sled called the 2 man really only room for one. He has the sled, hitch and cover. About 320.00 invested Only used 5 times maybe 6. Like new for 150.00 email me at [email protected] if interested.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Ditto to Eastern Yooper
Stay away from the Clam. I also own the Shapell 4000. It is easy to set up and lots of room. It even comes with colapsable skis.
Meijer carries the line.


----------



## Deadly Tedly (Oct 4, 2000)

I purchased a Sno-Boat Shanty 3 years ago. 

Likes-
I like the speed of set-up (less than 5 mim with 1 person) and ease of use. It's easy to pull (the entire unit folds down into a sled that glides over the snow. Has plenty of room for two guys. You can stand up if your no larger than 5-10. It has room for a 3rd but it can get cramped.

Dislikes-
It can be a pain to set up in high wind. You will need to position the doors (unzipped) paralell with the wind...otherwise you wiill be tacking across the lake in no time! Also a pain if there is no snow. The sled bottom wants to just take off for the nearest shoreline in the slightest wind (until you get weight in it. I imagine other shanties may suffer from these problems as well.

Major Problem - 
The canvas material seems to be "rotting". No kidding it's only 3 years old and has been stored indoors in cool dry area during off seasons. Can't explain it...I have actual holes in the canvas from material degradation that started after the 1st year of use. I have had to put duct tape all over it to try and stop the holes from getting larger. A major downer. I have contacted Clam Corp/USL to see if they will honor some kind of warranty or at least send new canvas. I'll let you know how it goes. I think for $350 it should last longer than 3 years!


----------



## RiverRat (Dec 12, 2000)

I just bought a new Sheppell DX3000 from Cabelas. It is the closest thing to my well worn but still working "minuteman". This is the first time I've owned a plastic bottom. The weight is 42# about 20# or so lighter then my wooden floored one. The set up is quick and easy. Thus the name "minuteman".


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2000)

I just purchased a Clam 6800. It is 6x8. They don't make the Sleeper anymore. I haven't tried it yet on the lake, but set it up in the backyard and so far I love it. Me and my brother set it up in about 3 minutes. Also, the bottom ties down all the way around now and stays that way even when folded up which should resolve the flapping in the wind problem when setting up. I would like to know what others think of it though.


----------



## hardwaterwarrior (Dec 13, 2000)

> Originally posted by iceman2:
> *I`m trying to decide on what type of portable shanty to buy. I have been looking at a Fish
> Trap Lite or a Fish Trap Pro. But I have a few questions to ask about these two shanties.
> Like how do the bottoms hold up and do they stay half way up or do they go just open or
> ...


It may be too late(almost a month later) but I have ha a fish trap II (they call it a guide now) for the last 3 yrs, and I would'nt ever buy another type of shelter. It really is the most mobile way to ice fish. It will set up 1/4 open, 1/2 open, or all the way open. If you get the 2 man version, you will never run out of space. And if you use a heater, there will be room enough for the heat and the fish.
Hope this helps.... 

------------------

just remember,your hat stays ABOVE the ice!!!!


----------



## mike woj (Oct 8, 2000)

2 man fish trap wins, hands down. With a small heater you can even make believe you are in a sauna.


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

> Originally posted by Skeeter:
> *I know a guy that has an Otter Sled called the 2 man really only room for one. He has the sled, hitch and cover. About 320.00 invested Only used 5 times maybe 6. Like new for 150.00 email me at [email protected] if interested. *


 THIS SHANTY "THE OTTER IS SOLD" WE REFIGURED AND THE SHANTY NEW WAS AT LEAST $370.00 SOLD FOR 150.00 IN PERFECT SHAPE.


----------

